# Where is DMC???



## catskillman (Sep 1, 2011)

Anyone hear from him?  Have not seen his posts here in a while.  I know he lives on the creek in Hunter and was probally affected by Irene.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 1, 2011)

He got grumpy, took his tous, and went home. Not, perhaps, entirely unjustified, but that's not the point.

Hope he's OK, though.


----------



## Nick (Sep 1, 2011)

I've had a few emails with him :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> I've had a few emails with him :lol:



I imagine so- probably not about water levels in the creek, though...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2011)

You can find him at AndyZs website.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 1, 2011)

A number of us  have communicated  with D, and  like many who live in the CATs  he too  experienced  some  pretty tough stuff  with high water  and  such during this  weather event .  There is wide spred devastation there too.  But alas the  resiliency of those that live there has proven to be a major asset .


----------



## catskillman (Sep 1, 2011)

I kind of figured. 

What is AndyZ's site?


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 1, 2011)

catskillman said:


> I kind of figured.
> 
> What is AndyZ's site?



www.nschat.net


----------



## Vortex (Sep 2, 2011)

Catching shows.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2011)

Serious problems for D, he almost got scalped by his cat as he carried it through the flood.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Serious problems for D, he almost got scalped by his cat as he carried it through the flood.



That is never, ever, a safe activity. Hope he's staying safe, though. With blueberries.


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

Serious note: an acquaintance of mine had a similar situation. Was carrying his cat and it scratched him. He ended up getting a massive infection and went to the ICU for a few days, was completely unconcious and the whole deal. 

All from a friggen cat scratch.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, that was the first thing we thought about :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yeah, that was the first thing we thought about :lol:



And now everyone who reads this thread will have that song stuck in their head for the rest of the day. For me, it's an improvement, because I watche dthe end of The Fighter this morning, and I'd rather have Ted Nugent than Whitesnake stuck in my head.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> And now everyone who reads this thread will have that song stuck in their head for the rest of the day. For me, it's an improvement, because I watche dthe end of The Fighter this morning, and I'd rather have Ted Nugent than Whitesnake stuck in my head.



I can't even remember what was stuck in my head previous to seeing this thread.  The problem is I didn't click the link and I only know 3 words to that song, so it's getting kind of redundant...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I can't even remember what was stuck in my head previous to seeing this thread.  The problem is I didn't click the link and I only know 3 words to that song, so it's getting kind of redundant...



II think there are only 3 words to the song in the first place...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

He is busy cleaning up Endor!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> II think there are only 3 words to the song in the first place...



As far as I'm concerned you are correct...


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> And now everyone who reads this thread will have that song stuck in their head for the rest of the day. For me, it's an improvement, because I watche dthe end of The Fighter this morning, and I'd rather have Ted Nugent than Whitesnake stuck in my head.



Turn It Up


----------



## legalskier (Sep 2, 2011)

catskillman said:


> Anyone hear from him?  Have not seen his posts here in a while.  I know he lives on the creek in Hunter and was probally affected by Irene.



I almost asked the same thing a couple days ago but haven't read every post in every thread lately so I thought I might have missed one.  I wasn't too worried though- he does have a history of disappearing and returning, and appears very capable of handling adverse conditions.







Hope he heals up quick.
:smile:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> Serious note: an acquaintance of mine had a similar situation. Was carrying his cat and it scratched him. He ended up getting a massive infection and went to the ICU for a few days, was completely unconcious and the whole deal.
> 
> All from a friggen cat scratch.




Nick, that was serious, I wasn't kidding.


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Nick, that was serious, I wasn't kidding.



I believe it but what I'm saying is that this guy actually had to go the ER. 

Not discounting Doug in any way. Just making the point that that shit can really screw you up.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 4, 2011)

I saw this recently, cat scratches can be serious, this was pretty scary.


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 5, 2011)

this just in, cats do not like water & may use any God-given defences to avoid such. In other news some forum members prefer not to have there true identities revealed...  get well soon DMC


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I saw this recently, cat scratches can be serious, this was pretty scary.



Holy shit


----------



## legalskier (Sep 6, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I saw this recently, cat scratches can be serious, this was pretty scary.



uke:


----------



## catskillman (Sep 27, 2011)

Just had a chance to check out the NS site - DMC had a fit and took his toys and went home from there too!

(Not sure what it was about - That site is not user friendly, you cannot tell the topic of a thread by holding your curser over the topic.  I have no time for that.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, he pulled his usual nutty when things did not go the way he wanted.  He does it two or three times a year on each of the forums.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 27, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Yeah, he pulled his usual nutty when things did not go the way he wanted.  He does it two or three times a year on each of the forums.



He might have have:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 27, 2011)




----------

